
Show HN: YouTransfer – Self-hosted file sharing - rbolte
http://www.youtransfer.io
======
rbolte
You can see a demo at [http://demo.youtransfer.io](http://demo.youtransfer.io)

~~~
dang
This looks good. Please email us at hn@ycombinator.com if you would like us to
send you a repost invite. This is an experiment we've been running to give
good stories an extra chance at attention on HN.

~~~
jjoe
Good stories? Do you mean good projects? Or perhaps "good submissions" if
you're looking for more generic verbiage.

~~~
dang
I just meant story posts as opposed to comment posts.

